

ShowHN: a minimal Torrent search-engine experiment (it scrapes trackers for you) - steffoz
http://getmetorrents.com

======
steffoz
Creator here. It's obviously a scratch-my-on-itch weekend project. I'm curious
to know what you think about it, and what you would improve. Thanks!

------
mat_jack1
I like the clean interface. No fuzz, beef only!

